
Please Review my Site - kickypie
http://kickypie.com/
======
EKSolutions
These are just notes coming from a person who's day job is to build websites.
The website is clean and nice looking, below however are some points that you
could consider to make it look and act a lot better.

1) The responsive aspect of the site seriously needs looking into.

2) Non of the images within the "category" section are centered perfectly
within the container. They seem to be off to the bottom-right. Some of the
spacing's seem to be off with these too between each category.

3) All websites these days should be using SSL. Might be worth investing in a
certificate or using a service such as LetsEncrypt.

4) Update your social icons. A lot of them are using out-of-date icons for the
networks. Using a service such as Fontawesome would help you out here.

5) I think the footer navigation menu's would look cleaner if they were left
aligned. This is just a personal opinion though.

6) Add a search button. Whilst most have learned that pressing enter works
just fine, it's still good practice to add a physical button too.

I'm sure changing some of these points would improve your website a lot!

